# Reparación Ventilador



## Danizaca (Jun 21, 2012)

Bueno, mi duda es la siguiente:

Tengo un ventilador que me puse a arreglar, y le necesito cambiar la llave, ya que esta está vieja y oxidada y trabada. En fin, no sirve. 
Este ventilador es un ventilador viejo, por lo que su llave también(véase la imagen). Es de esas que permutan, ya no vienen más, pregunté en varios lados. 
El ventilador tiene 3 velocidades, quisiera saber qué metodo me recomiendan para reemplazar esta llave. Algún tipo de potenciómetro?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 21, 2012)

Ponelo al máximo y colocale un módulo dimmer o regulador de ventilador de techo


----------



## Danizaca (Jun 21, 2012)

Ok, entonces conecto los 2 extremos de la bobina al dimmer y este solo me lo regula, o supongo mal?

En todo caso, muchas gracias !


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 22, 2012)

Si , conectás los dos cables que iban a la mayor velocidad al dimmer y asunto solucionado.

Saludos !


----------



## Danizaca (Jun 26, 2012)

Muchas gracias !


----------



## DJ DRACO (Jun 26, 2012)

Exactamente eso le iba a decir jajaja

Por lo general, la máxima velocidad es conmutada mediante un cablecito rojo...pero si son todos iguales...sólo fijate o espero que haya anotado cual es 

Y luego lo regulas con un dimmer como dice Dosme


----------

